# Analizar circuito (kirchoff,ohm..)



## Ramanujan (Jun 1, 2007)

Hola gente, que tal... les comento empeze con estos circuitos a ver como eran peeroo me trrabo siempre... la verdad no tengo a nadie que me dice por donde empezar y me cuesta mucho, aca les dejo un circuito para ver si me pueden orientar... yo les digo como lo pienso yo:
R5 esta en serie con R6, los sumos y la suma R5,6 esta en paralelo con R7 ---> [ (R5,6 * R1)/ (R5+R6+R7) ], me daria R5,6,7 que a su vez esta en paralelo con R4, como conozco la corriente de R4 , saco la caida de tension, que seria la misma que la caida de tension en R5,6,7, de ahi encuentro la corriente que circularia por R5... puede ser?? la verdad que estoy medio confundido si me pudieran orientar si voy bien o si estoy haciendo mal y que es les agradeceria!

 un saludo y gracias!!


----------



## mabauti (Jun 1, 2007)

vas bien , solo que primero debes resolver que R6 esta en paralelo con R7, y de ahi en serie con R5


----------



## Ramanujan (Jun 1, 2007)

Gracias, ya lo pude obtener!!


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 1, 2007)

Si necesitas ayuda con al resolucion de estos ejercicios y otros mas complicados te recomendaria libros de fisica 2 o el de malvino de principios de electronica tiene un capitulo muy util de esto... 
SUERTE


----------



## quimypr (Jun 19, 2007)

Si no me equivoco se procede de esta manera

R5+R6//R7=1+(1.1)/(1+1)=1+0,5=1,5

VR4=4.1=4v

IR5=4/1,5=2,66

IR3=IR4+IR5=4+2,66=6,66

VR3=6,66.1=6,66

VR2=VR3+VR4=6,66+4=10,66

IR1=0  entonces VR1=0

Vab=VR2=10,66v

Y creo q eso es todo espero haber ayudado a alguien

Aguante el OK


----------



## zaiz (Jun 20, 2007)

*Bueno, el voltaje Vab son 28 volts.*

Aquí el análisis comprobado con Pspice:

(corrección a la imagen de abajo: En el último renglón del análisis de corrientes y voltajes, debe decir (1 * 17.32)  pues fue error de tecla)


----------



## quimypr (Jun 20, 2007)

La tenison a considerar es la q esta en R2 que es 1,714A . 1Ohm = 1,714V

Antes habia errado feo

espero haber ayudado


----------



## quimypr (Jun 20, 2007)

OK aca el circuito redibujado


----------



## zaiz (Jun 20, 2007)

*Aunque el mismo programa simulador Pspice ha comprobado que Vab es 28 volts*

Aquí de nuevo el análisis por medio de las corrientes de Kirchoff:


----------



## quimypr (Jun 21, 2007)

La corriente electrica, SOLO SE PRODUCE en circuitos cerrados o mallas. Es decir q si hay algun terminal abierto del circuito por ali no circula corriente electrica. Por supuesto q si entre Ay B hubiese una fuente de 28 volts como lo dice zaiz por la R4 seguirian pasando 4A, pero el circuito original muestra los terminales A y B ABIERTOS lo que significa que por alli no circuola corriente electrica ya que los electrones no llegan al extremo del cable y se tiran de cabeza como diria Biroli mi profesor de teoria de los circuitos. Entonces si I1 es 0 porq esta abierto significa que la I3 es la I2 q viene para el otro lado, no como lo indica el dibujo de zaiz. Entonces, enotnces significa q todas las corrientes entran a la R4 por el nodo de arriba y se van de ella por el nodo de abajo.

Lo que dice el dato de que I4 =  4A es q el circuito se comporta como si alli hubiera un generador de corriente de 4A, como lo dice el dato.

Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Jun 22, 2007)

En problemas de electrónica no se puede "suponer". 
Si quien planteó la pregunta supuso que hay una fuente de corriente, debió ponerla. Así es que no creo que se trate de una fuente de corriente. Si se trata de suponer, entonces también podríamos suponer que la resistencia R1 fue puesta de manera capciosa. Así que entonces, en ese caso no habría corriente circulando por R1 y el voltaje en A B sería el mismo que V R2. 

Con todo respeto, no creo que se puedan suponer tantas cosas para ajustar el problema a nuestro personal punto de vista.

Así que no se puede asegurar que uno u otro circuito está mal. Eso es muy aventurado y lo mejor sería ver si se puede exponer el enunciado de una forma más clara para que no haya confusiones.

Así es que como está planteado el problema es que por R 4 circulan 4 amperes y no dice para nada que ahí hay una fuente de corriente.

Y si de suponer se trata, yo también puedo suponer que hay una fuente de voltaje en A B.
Así vemos que en esto como en todo lo que sea de ciencia, caben todas las opiniones y son bienvenidas. Mientras quien expuso el problema no nos aclare si hay más datos en el enunciado. Esperemos que nos aclare la exposición del problema.


----------



## quimypr (Jun 23, 2007)

A ver...

Empezaemos de nuevo

Yo nunca dije "supongamos que en la rama de R4 hay un generador de corriente de 4A" 
Lo que si dije fue:

Lo que dice el dato de que I4 = 4A es q el circuito se comporta como si alli hubiera un generador de corriente de 4A, como lo dice el dato. 

Pero bueno si el generador de corriente molesta saquemoslo, simplemente digamos y ahora esto lo digo porq es dato que por alli circulan 4A
Redibujamos el circuito, esta vez sin el generador, ¿y que tenemos?

Tenemos a R4 en paralelo con todo lo de arriba que serian (R7//R6+R5)//(R3+R2), R1=Bien gracias por los terminales abiertos no circula corriente, por lo que R2 y R3 estan en una sola rama, o lo que es lo mismo son atravesadas por una misma corriente, es decir:

I2 = I3

Entonces resolviendo el paralelo parcialmente tenemos que R4 queda en paralelo con R567=1,5Ohm y R23=2Ohm

Aplicando el divisor de corriente tenemos que:

I5=(I4).((R23)/(R567+R23))
I5=(4A).(2/(2+1,5))
I5=(4A).(2/3,5)
I5=4A.0,5714=2,2857A

I3=I2 (Recordad q estan e una sola Rama por lo que son iguales)

I3=I2=(I4).((R567)/(R567+R23))
I3=I2=(4A).(1,5/(2+1,5))
I3=I2=(4A).(1,5/3,5)
I3=I2=4A.0,4285=1,7142A

En efecto:

I3o I2 mejor llamemosle I23

I23+I5=4A
1,7142A+2,2857A=3,9999A

Si I5=2,2857A, y I6 y I7 son iguales quiere decir que cuando I5 llega al nodo donde se dividen las ramas de R7 y R6, la corriente se divide en 2 corrientes excactamente iguales, ya que R6 es igual a R7

Entonces 

I6=I5/2
I6=2,2857A/2=1,1428A

I7=I5/2
I7=2,2857A/2=1,1428A

A ver entonces tenemos

I2=1,7142A
I3=1,7142A
I4=4A
I5=2,2857A
I6=1,1428A
I7=1,1428A

Que corriente nos falta?? Ah cierto I1!!!

Ups esa rama esta abierta por alli no circula corriente

Bue digamos

I1=0A

Ahora que tenemos todas las corrientes procedemos a calcular VAB, y como lo hacemos? Pues Caminando desde A hasta B, y sumando algebraicamente as diferentes caidas de tension en las resistencias:

Nos encontramos, llendo por el camino mas facil que tenemos que sumar la caida en R2 y la caida en R1 entonces calculamos esas caidas

VR2=I2.R2=1,7142A.1Ohm=1,7142V con signo positivo 
VR1=I1.R1=OA.1Ohm=0V sin signo porque el 0 no tiene signo

VAB=VR2+VR1=1,7142V+0V=1,7142V

Y esa es la solucion, pero para estar seeguros, solo para estar seguros hagamos otro camino

Vayamos por R7 con signo +, R5 con signo +, R3 con signo -, y R1 que a esta altura creo que ya quedo claro que por esa resistencia no circula corriente, ni cae en ella ninguna tension pero vamos a sumarla total no molesta a nadie

VR7=I7.R7=1,1428A.1Ohm=1,1428V
VR5=I5.R5=2,2857A.1Ohm=2,2857V
VR3=I3.R3=1,7142A.1Ohm=1,7142V
VR1 como ya dijimos es igual a 0V

VAB=V7+V5-V3+V1
VAB=1,1428V+2,2857V-1,7142V+0V
VAB=1,7143V 

Creo q eso es todo

Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Jun 23, 2007)

El problema que tenemos no es el cálculo de las corrientes y voltajes. Eso es lo  más sencillo.
Lo importante es saber qué quiso decir quien planteó el problema.

La pregunta es de dónde sale la energía para alimentar el circuito. Tú estás suponiendo que la alimentación sale de la rama de R4. Lo que yo no concuerdo hasta que quien lo expuso diga qué fue lo que quiso decir.

Así que de mi parte no veo el caso seguir con este enredo que repito, no es de cálculo, sino de planteamiento del problema.

Saludos.


----------



## quimypr (Jun 24, 2007)

En el circuito original se mostraban los extremos A y B abiertos y nunca se hablo de que alli hubiese alguna fuente de nada. Si no se hubiera dicho entre A y B hay una fuente de tensión, si por la rama de R4 pasan 4A cuanto vale esa fuente? Entonces si se podria considerar que por la R1 viene corriente, pero si los extremos estan abiertos no porque estan abiertos. En cambio si se dijo que por la rama de R4 pasan 4A de donde salen esos 4A, que lo conteste Ramanujan, pero yo no creo q sea de una fuente de tension entre A y B

Por otra parte Ramanujan nunca dijo el resultado estaria ben que lo dijese asi podemos aclarar las dudas.

Saludos


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 8, 2007)

Ajajajaja!!! me parece cómico pero creo que acabo de tener un Deja-vu con este circuito,.... fue el mismo que me tiraron en un examen final de fisica en el colegio... pero es muy facil

solo resolver el paralelo del final e ir haciendo alternados serie-paralelo y asi hasta tener la resistencia equivalente, luego hallar la corriente o voltaje total e ir "reversando" hasta tener todos los datos...
jejejjee


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hola amigos, espero concluir con este problema.

El planteo original debe haber sido así:

Determinar la tensión Vab a aplicar, para que en la rama de R4, circule una corriente de 4A.

La solución es Vab = 28V.

El propio resultado (da exactamente 28 V) implica que esea era el planteo original.

Respecto a los que consideraron que habia una fuente de corriente, siendo esta la única fuente de energía del sistema deberían haber analizador el circuito desde ese punto de vista. Es decir, la corriente de 4A en la R2, se divide en las ramas que tiene en paralelo y no corresponde al analisis que se hizo para ese caso.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 20, 2007)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> *Bueno, el voltaje Vab son 28 volts.*
> 
> Aquí el análisis comprobado con Pspice...






			
				gabrielg dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, espero concluir con este problema.
> 
> El planteo original debe haber sido así:
> 
> ...




Qué bien, eso fue lo que dije, 28V.


----------



## quimypr (Oct 1, 2008)

Habia un error en el planteamiento del problema. Si el enunciado era como escribio Ramanujan, como se ha de proceder?


----------



## zaiz (Oct 1, 2008)

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> Habia un error en el planteamiento del problema. Si el enunciado era como escribio Ramanujan, como se ha de proceder?



Bueno, yo no podría decir que hay un error en el planteamiento, sino que está incompleto.

Ahora, si el enunciado fuera como creo que tú supones, es decir, que hay una fuente de corriente alimentando
al circuito, tenemos que:

(escribiré las corrientes con minúscula porque el sistema me impide teclear libremente en mayúsculas)

i4=i3+i5.....(1)

i5=i6+i7
(llamaré v3 al voltaje en el nodo donde se unen R3, R4 y R5)
i3=v3/2 (este 2 es la R equivalente de R1 y R2 sumadas en serie)

Así que:
i5=v3/(1+1//1)=v3/1.5  (Este 1.5 es la R equivalente de R5 en serie con el paralelo de R6 y R7)

por lo tanto, de (1):
i4=v3/1.5+v3/2=3.5v3/v3

lo que da, despejando v3:
v3=3i4/3.5=3.4volts

y por lo tanto:
Vab=v3/2=1.7 volts.

Así que *en este caso el voltaje buscado sería 1.7 volts.*

Aquí adjunto la imagen del circuito analizado con livewire, *repito, suponiendo como creo que sugieres,
una fuente de corriente de 4A en R4 como la única fuente de alimentación*:


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 1, 2008)

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> Habia un error en el planteamiento del problema. Si el enunciado era como escribio Ramanujan, como se ha de proceder?



Vos conoces la corriente en una resistencia (4A) --> conoces el voltaje en sus extremos (4V) . Lo que hay que determinar es de cuanto deberia ser la fuente de tension (Vab) para tener esos valores de corriente/tension

Podes hacerlo en forma analitica planteando Kirchoff, mallas o nudos. Como la mas sencilla es por nudos --> lo hago por nudos (la asignacion de las variables es segun el dibujo)

ec1:  3*V1 - V2  = Vab
ec2:  -V1 +3*V2 -V3 = 0
ec3:  -V2 + 3*V3 = 0

Pero resulta que Vab es incognita y sabemos que V2=4V . Luego se sustituye y acomodan las ecuaciones:

Vab - 3*V1 = -4
V1  + V3 = 12
3*V3 = 4

Sistema bastante tonto de resolver porque se va calculando de abajo hacia arriba.
V3 = 4/3 --> V1 = 12-4/3 --> Vab = -4+3*(12-4/3) = 28



O tambien podes hacerlo aplicando transformadorrmaciones, se simplifica porque todas las R son iguales.
- A R1,R2 y R3 le aplicas una transformadorrmacion estrella-triangulo --> las nuevas R son de 3 ohm.
- R5,R6 y R7 es una serie-paralelo equvalente a una R de 1.5ohm
- Volves a simplificar las R en paralelo y te quedo un divisor de tension, de cuya conocida formula despejas Vab y te da 28V


----------



## zaiz (Oct 1, 2008)

Eso mismo concluí yo en las respuestas de arriba (jun 19 y 20 de 2007), Eduardo, pero he visto que quimypr insiste en que en el planteamiento se puede suponer que la única fuente de alimentación en el circuito es una fuente de corriente de 4A en R4.

Entonces ya puse mi respuesta también en el caso de que así fuera.

Pero tu solución de 28 volts es la que yo obtuve si tomamos Vab como una fuente de voltaje.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 1, 2008)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Eso mismo concluí yo en las respuestas de arriba, Eduardo, pero he visto que quimypr insiste en que en el planteamiento se puede suponer que la única fuente de alimentación en el circuito es una fuente de corriente de 4A en R4...


La verdad que no lei detenidamente todo el hilo, pero en el planteo inicial de Ramanujan no hay ninguna fuente de corriente y no puede suponerse que haya una.  

Pide el voltaje Vab, eso tampoco significa que ahi deba haber una fuente de tension, podria seguir otra escalera y estar la fuente en el culo del mundo, pero eso no afecta el resultado --> Solamente hay un voltaje Vab con el que se tendran 4A en la resistencia.

Lo unico cuestionable es la flecha que dibujo en Vab, de acuerdo a las convenciones habituales para los signos, la solucion deberia estar expresada como -28V .

Saludos.


----------



## quimypr (Oct 9, 2008)

Insisto en que Ramanujan planteo mal el problema. El tema es que el buen hombre dice averiguar Vab, no dice que hay una fuente. Y muestra el circuito abierto. Diferente hubiera sido como en la imagen, y ahi te digo 28V.

Solamente hay un voltaje Vab con el que se tendran 4A en la resistencia. 

Esta mal decir eso, porque de la forma en que lo plantee yo hay 4A en la R, y 1,7V. Deberias haber dicho, solamente hay una fuente de tension ideal que conectada a AB te da 4A, y es una de 28V.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 10, 2008)

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> ....Esta mal decir eso, porque de la forma en que lo plantee yo hay 4A en la R, y 1,7V...


En circuito original, es bastante evidente que en ese nodo (el de las R 3,4 y 5) vas a tener 4V (los 4A sobre una R de 1ohm).
Agregando una fuente de corriente en serie con la resistencia, la tension en el nodo ya sera otra, sera la que resulte de la serie-paralelo de las otras resistencias --> Ya es un circuito diferente.


----------



## wayne21 (Oct 13, 2008)

saludos
este ejercicio se puede resolver utilizando el teorema de thevenin  y el de norton,como el ejercicio solo muestra resistencias se halla la resistencia equivalentte total y se supone una fuente de 1v  o una fuente de 1A en los terminales y se halla la respuesta este tipo de ejercicios se encuentran en cualquier libro de analisis de circuitos electricos en ingenieria ahi esta el teorema y los casos en los q se aplica


----------



## zaiz (Oct 13, 2008)

wayne21 dijo:
			
		

> saludos
> este ejercicio se puede resolver utilizando el teorema de thevenin  y el de norton,como el ejercicio solo muestra resistencias se halla la resistencia equivalentte total y se supone una fuente de 1v  o una fuente de 1A en los terminales y se halla la respuesta este tipo de ejercicios se encuentran en cualquier libro de analisis de circuitos electricos en ingenieria ahi esta el teorema y los casos en los q se aplica



Error. No se puede suponer que hay una fuente de 1 volt y 1 Ampere. No puede decir eso un libro de ingeniería.

Saludos.


----------



## lalex (Oct 14, 2008)

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> Insisto en que Ramanujan planteo mal el problema. El tema es que el buen hombre dice averiguar Vab, no dice que hay una fuente. Y muestra el circuito abierto. Diferente hubiera sido como en la imagen, y ahi te digo 28V.
> 
> Solamente hay un voltaje Vab con el que se tendran 4A en la resistencia.
> 
> Esta mal decir eso, porque de la forma en que lo plantee yo hay 4A en la R, y 1,7V. Deberias haber dicho, solamente hay una fuente de tension ideal que conectada a AB te da 4A, y es una de 28V.




yo uso el workbench si tengo dudas...


em... * es cuando estan en serie

y        // cuando estan en paralelo


Entonces:

R7//R6= R67

R67*R5= R567

R567//R4= R4567

R4567*R3= R34567

R34567//R2= R234567

R234567*R1= R1234567= R


V/R= I


I= IR1= IR234567

IR1xR1= VR1

V-VR1= VR234567

VR234567= VR34567= VR2                         , no estoy muy seguro ^^ejeje

VR34567/R34567= IR34567

VR2/R2= IR2



Me marie  ,termino de comer y sigo jejeje


----------



## wayne21 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok
el compañero q propuso el ejercicio q lo publique con todos los puntos y comas para analizarlo y el teorema de thevenin y norton si permite solucionar ejercicios asumiendo fuentes de voltaje de 1v y fuentes de corriente de 1A para el analisis de circuitos


----------



## brunorafo (Oct 15, 2008)

Vab= 16.7V


----------



## quimypr (Oct 16, 2008)

Gente, Vab es 28V si hay una fuente o 1,7V si esta abierto


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 16, 2008)

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> Gente, Vab es 28V si hay una fuente o 1,7V si esta abierto


Mein Gott!  Todavia insistis con eso...
*La solucion es unica y es 28V. *

Eso que hiciste al agregar una fuente de corriente *esta mal* . No podes andar insertando fuentes de corriente en cada elemento donde la corriente sea dato porque alteras el circuito (la corriente sera la misma que antes, pero la tension en los extremos de esa rama sera cualquier otra) -->  Es un error de concepto bastante grueso.


----------



## quimypr (Oct 20, 2008)

Me parece mas un error de concepto andar poniendo fuentes donde aparecen terminales abiertos


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 20, 2008)

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> Me parece mas un error de concepto andar poniendo fuentes donde aparecen terminales abiertos


No pibe, tu error es creer que si la fuente no esta dibujada hace falta poner una para que tenga solucion.

Te doy 3 ejercicios faciles.
- Analiza si es necesario dibujar una fuente de tension y el significado de la tension Vab.
- Compara los resultados con los de tu metodo creacionista.


----------



## quimypr (Oct 20, 2008)

- Analiza si es necesario dibujar una fuente de tension y el significado de la tension Vab. 

Si, bueno, con ese criterio tambien puedo analizar, y si es necesario poner una fuente de corriente en la rama que me das de dato.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 20, 2008)

Bueh... Hice lo que pude... Tal vez te convenzas en el examen.


----------



## quimypr (Oct 20, 2008)

Fijate que en el enunciado no decia nada, ni de una fuente de tension, ni de corriente


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 21, 2008)

quimypr:

Si tenes dos terminales al aire y tenes que averiguar una tension ahi, es como si eso estuviese conectado a una "caja negra" del otro lado.

La parte del circuito que estas analizando no se puede tocar. Del otro lado puede haber un elefante con un dedo en el enchufe que a vos no te importa.

Si no tienes una fuente de tension en ab... y el resto son todas resistencias, muy pasivas ellas... de donde sale la corriente?

A pensar!

Saludos.


----------

